# How long does it take to be able to kick high...



## level7 (Dec 30, 2008)

like the gratuitous high kicks photos that grace books and magazine covers (guy is kicking straight up above his head. Or can only "special" people kick like that? How long did it take you to kick high?


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never been able to do the straight up jolly grem giant kick (named becuase the only thing that kick would be useful for is kicking said giant in the nards )

I can kick at and slightly above my 6' head height.  That's taken a fair bit of work...I could've done it in a few months with real focused training...more like a good year or so just working at it here and there.  

A lot really depends on your natural level of felxibility (static and dynamic) ande how consistently you train for that.

What I really need to do is develop better power on my high kicks..not just height. a kick's no good if it can't do more than tickle the target. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 30, 2008)

level7 said:


> like the gratuitous high kicks photos that grace books and magazine covers (guy is kicking straight up above his head. Or can only "special" people kick like that? How long did it take you to kick high?



I used to be able to about 10 years ago. I had been studying and practising TKD for ten years at that point, and It took me about a year to get flexible enough for the split, and then another 9 years perfecting my technique, which was far from perfect. I am 6'3" and I am currently able to kick above my head height with a side kick by about an inch or two. My front kick, and crescent kicks are about 6 inches above my head. I had been out of MA training for 10 years when I started again in Sept.


----------



## level7 (Dec 30, 2008)

DarkPhoenix said:


> I used to be able to about 10 years ago. I had been studying and practising TKD for ten years at that point, and It took me about a year to get flexible enough for the split, and then another 9 years perfecting my technique, which was far from perfect. I am 6'3" and I am currently able to kick above my head height with a side kick by about an inch or two. My front kick, and crescent kicks are about 6 inches above my head. I had been out of MA training for 10 years when I started again in Sept.



Wow so you haven't lost much flexibility in 10 years, that's great!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 30, 2008)

level7 said:


> Wow so you haven't lost much flexibility in 10 years, that's great!




It took me 3 months to get to that point. 10 years ago I would have been able to kick Shaq in his head with a side kick or a round kick.  I stretch everyday for about 30 mins  on my off days, and for an hour on my training days. If you want to get a good stretch, pick up Thomas Kurz Stretching Scientifically. Awesome book and using it you can probablty get flexible enough for the kicks that you want in about 3 or 4 months. After that it's a matter of building leg strength and perfecting the technique to make it look good and powerful.


----------



## level7 (Dec 30, 2008)

DarkPhoenix said:


> It took me 3 months to get to that point. 10 years ago I would have been able to kick Shaq in his head with a side kick or a round kick.  I stretch everyday for about 30 mins  on my off days, and for an hour on my training days. If you want to get a good stretch, pick up Thomas Kurz Stretching Scientifically. Awesome book and using it you can probablty get flexible enough for the kicks that you want in about 3 or 4 months. After that it's a matter of building leg strength and perfecting the technique to make it look good and powerful.




HAHA but you're already 6'-3". No matter how much I could stretch, I could never reach Shaq at 5'-6". I'd have to learn to jump too 

WONDERFUL! Thanks for the book recommendation! EDIT: Just bought the book, I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Tames D (Dec 30, 2008)

I could easily kick Shaq in the head. If he was laying down.


----------



## karatemom (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm 5'2", short legs - no way can I kick to the head - everybody I spar pretty much knows that already!  One guy said to me after class one time "I know you've kicked me in the head before"   I said well, you must have already been on your way down then! cause that's the only way I could have :wink1:


----------



## phatbway (Dec 31, 2008)

depends on your determination.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2008)

How long will it take, how soon do you need it o happen. That is when you will get there when you put it out there to be reach by a certain timeframe. Go for it Dude.:asian:


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 31, 2008)

Be patient , try to relax when you stretch. 

It may not matter too much if you are older. Most times I go to a tournament my opponent asks to have no high contact anyway.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

Train train train.....this is my answer to all questions like this because there really is no ther answer! Even if you stretch evryday, if you dont do your regular training youll never kick that high! Realistically it looks cool but serves no purpose! Just my opinion:asian:


----------



## level7 (Dec 31, 2008)

MasterWright said:


> Be patient , try to relax when you stretch.
> 
> It may not matter too much if you are older. Most times I go to a tournament my opponent asks to have no high contact anyway.



Just curious, can you refuse no high contact?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 31, 2008)

level7 said:


> Just curious, can you refuse no high contact?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


 It depends on the officials, what they say goes. 

Lately there have been a few that were that way for everyone under First dan in our circuit. Insurance companies and the Ministry that looks after our medicare have voiced their concerns over contact in these tyes of sports. All our tournaments need to be sanctioned ,now. 

It does not hurt to ask or contact the tournament director to find out. They want to have you come and enjoy the experience, I'm sure.


----------



## searcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to be able to kick close to vertical, but not perfectly vertical.   It just takes work.   I am not sure if everyone can do it, but unless you have some problem, I don't see why you can't.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

level7 said:


> Just curious, can you refuse no high contact?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


 
You can always refuse by just bowing out, nut aot of times the okd timertry to stay away from head shot.


----------

